# I'm confused about target- and hunting setup.



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Many times I read that Thera tube yellow, 2040, 1842 will be great up to .50 cal. Works well for target shooting.

When it comes to hunting the same ammo is shot with double 1745, double 2050 or double TBG.

Why is this?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Lighter bands are good when target shooting because your arms and hands shake less, making you a bit more accurate. You also usually use lighter weight ammo because impact force isn't important.

With hunting, impact force is important. Thus, you use heavy ammo. Heavy ammo needs stronger bands to get up to speed. Make sense?


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Also people seem to double up on whatever they use for target practice to keep the same characteristics. For example, I shoot primarily 1745 tubes so to hunt I loop them up.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

NightKnight said:


> Lighter bands are good when target shooting because your arms and hands shake less, making you a bit more accurate. You also usually use lighter weight ammo because impact force isn't important.
> 
> With hunting, impact force is important. Thus, you use heavy ammo. Heavy ammo needs stronger bands to get up to speed. Make sense?


Makes sense!

But I'm talking about the same size ammo.

Why is 1842 great to shoot .44 cal lead but when it comes to hunting the 1842 is never mentioned?


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

In your original post you say 2040 etc are good for up to .50 cal, but I would argue with that - maybe steel, but not lead, and definitely not 2040 for that size lead!

.50 cal lead really needs looped 1745 to get a decent flat trajectory (or at least pseudo tapered).


----------

